# Sick baby goat



## Mariahking12 (Jun 9, 2022)

My baby goat seems to be sick  he was infected with Lices and was treated and dewormed  last week he was doing fine but he seems to be a little weak when he walks i have been giving him iron and vitamin b12 he seems to  have an Appetite he will walk a bit and then stand then hunched and stare in to the ground  and lay down also he temp was 96.8 and trying to get his temperature up


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 9, 2022)

Mariahking12 said:


> My baby goat seems to be sick  he was infected with Lices and was treated and dewormed  last week he was doing fine but he seems to be a little weak when he walks i have been giving him iron and vitamin b12 he seems to  have an Appetite he will walk a bit and then stand then hunched and stare in to the ground  and lay down also he temp was 96.8 and trying to get his temperature up


Eh...  I have never had success with kids going off.

So... decide if he is worth a vet.

If it is only that he is chilled, and he is young enough to haul about easily.....  put him in a garbage bag, head out of the bag...  (obviously, you want him to breathe).....  lower him into a sink of very warm water (kitchen sink is hopefully big enough).  The garbage bag is so he does not get wet. 

Hold him like that in super warm water (your arms should be partially in the water, so keep it toasty yet comfortable on your arms, add more hot water as needed), for about 15 minutes.

That should warm him up perfectly.   IF that is all that is wrong with him.

Good luck!


----------

